# Alternative to new graphics card?



## cramill (May 13, 2006)

Ok, so heres the dilemma:
I bought a new game (Ghost Recon: Advanced Warfighter) but it seems that my graphics card can't handle it. I get an error that says: 
"Crash in application version: grpcrc1.35
Failed setting up render device."

So, I guess its a problem with my graphics card. So I ran the system requirements lab thing to see what i needed and it says that everything is good except that my graphics card doesn't have: Video HW Transform & Lighting and Vertex Shader Ver.

Now the question is: Is this only solvable only with the purchase of a new graphics card? Or, is there some kind of work-around for this problem?
I know that this may be a long shot, but I just want to see if there is an alternative to buying a new graphics card.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

well if you provide us with your system details...what cpu have u got, how much ram and what grahics card is it...run > dxdiag will give you these details


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

your showing as having a Laptop, so you can't even upgrade your video. Unless some newer ones have that ability? I know my IBM T40 can't.


----------



## cramill (May 13, 2006)

Ok heres what I got:

Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) - SP2
Processor: Intel T2300 @ 1.66GHz (2 CPUs)
Memory: 1014MB RAM
DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
Graphics Card: Moblie Intel 945GM Express Chipset Family (Calistoga Graphics Controller)



Ziggy1 said:


> your showing as having a Laptop, so you can't even upgrade your video. Unless some newer ones have that ability? I know my IBM T40 can't.


Yeah I have a Dell Inspiron E1505, and I don't know if its possible or even worth it to upgrade the grapics card, thats why I want to know if there is some sort of workaround.
Thanks.


----------



## cfhpantera (Jul 16, 2004)

You don't even have a "graphics card", what you have is onboard graphics which will not run any modern games remotely close to good or not at all. Unfortunately theres nothing you can do about it since you have a laptop and there is no alternative, you simply can't play games with a graphics chipset off the computers motherboard.


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

yep.... unless your notebook is a gaming notebook, which does have a graphics slot. - Yours is not.

In the near future - Notebooks will have a PCIe slot! Okay, a mini-slot that will allow the user to PLUG in modified Graphics cards (with external cases) to the notebook! So on the go, its a regular notebook. When you come home, plug in your Graphics card (which has its own PSU) and you can play games... the output can be external or the notebook's display (as I remember0.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

so basically...either way your gonna have to upgrade your system...though i dont suggest ever going down the road of a laptop for gaming for this exact reason...a pc is easier and cheaper to configure....


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

cfhpantera said:


> you simply can't play games with a graphics chipset off the computers motherboard.


Depends on the Chipset, if it is a standard Intel or generic then forget about it, but Onboard Nvidia/ATI will work with games, even shared memory on a PC. I know it won't be as good as a good graphics card.


----------



## cfhpantera (Jul 16, 2004)

The difference between an Intel, ATI, or Nvidia chipset on a modern game is tiny. Even if his laptop had an ATI graphics controller he still wouldn't be able to get 20 FPS on a decent game such as Call of Duty 2 on the lowest settings possible. 20 FPS on any game to me is absolutely hopeless and unplayable.


----------



## rockerball225 (Jul 16, 2007)

I was actually having a similar problem with my PC. I am not much of a gamer; however, I have a game that requires T&L which my computer does not support. Is there any way of getting around buying a whole new graphics card? Here are my system details:

Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6300 @ 1.86GHz (2 CPUs)
Memory: 2038MB RAM
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c
Graphics Card: GMA 3000

Thanks!


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

ah intel GMA, well that is integrated graphics, which means you dont have a graphics card, but hey you didnt want to buy one anyway umm...in that case, the only way to ensure the game works is to keep the drivers upto date...


----------



## rockerball225 (Jul 16, 2007)

ok, thanks a lot for your help. i'll try updating the drivers and see if that works.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

rocker, drivers will not help. You will need a new video card that supports it.

if you are not looking for anything fancy in terms of games, the ATI 9600 PRO 256MB is at a cheap price.


----------



## rockerball225 (Jul 16, 2007)

ah ok cool, thanks.


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

Make sure you have an AGP or PCI-E (express) Video Slot, do you know?


----------



## rockerball225 (Jul 16, 2007)

i'm not positive but i will be sure to check


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

well that thats wot i assumed...depending on the mother board...if they have packaged that with only integrated GPU then it may not have an AGP in which case ur looking at PCI cards


----------



## thewashman (Aug 4, 2007)

YES!!!! You can upgrade to a Graphics Card Instead of Integrated. Dell Has the slot needed, but you have to call them to get one. You need to ask for a ATI Radeon X1300 or X1400. They both have 256MB on board memory, and I should know I upgraded my E1505. It now has 2GB Ram, the ATI X1400 with 256MB Also I am a Dell DCSE certified technician. The new ATI Card will have a heatsink that needs to be mounted on top of it, but thats it. Also you need to know how to remove you display, keyboard and Palm Rest Cover to get access to the slot and heatsink mounting holes.


----------



## PrivatePC (Aug 4, 2007)

Ya, PCI slots come in computers not laptops.I know cuz i tried to put a Network adaptor in the lap top and i could not open it up  I ended up breaking it prety much :/ so you should try geting a computer


----------



## thewashman (Aug 4, 2007)

No, it does not have a PCI Slot for the graphics card. It has a special slot towards the back of the Motherboard that was designed for Two different ATI Mobility Cards that only Dell carries(its a special fit). You can't get it anywhere else. In fact ATI does not even provide support for it. They refer you back to dell for drivers and such.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

ha..the easiest fix is not to trust dell


----------

